# another Hawthorne custom



## M.Martian (Jun 28, 2011)

I've finally gotten this bike to a state where I'm happy.  I do have a Musselman air-cooled skip-tooth to go on once I've got a chain for it.  Eventually I plan on throwing a vintage saddle on there also.

For now it's a 1941 HP Snyder built Hawthorne (unconfirmed Hawthorne) with an incorrect early model badge, Schwinn early model springer, unknown rear rack and drop center wheels on cheap hubs for now.  Rear tire is a Jerald Sulky whitewall slick with a 26x1.5 slick up front.


----------



## pedal alley (Jun 28, 2011)

nice BOMBER.dig-it.


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 5, 2011)

cool it very nice i like the paint


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69 (Oct 15, 2011)

Great lookin' bike!


----------



## skipelmore (Feb 8, 2015)

What are the badge hole measurements im trying to find one for my bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 8, 2015)

Finish: clear powder coat over bare metal, orange accents?


----------



## Honestherman (Feb 8, 2015)

Do you have a picture of that rack. Where it attaches to the frame, Under the seat. I think I have that rack on one of my other bikes. I could tell you what it is.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 8, 2015)

I would not call it Another Hawthorne custom. 
This one is one of a kind. It was all done your way from your mind.
I may not have done it that way. But I like what you did.  This is one bike that you will never see another one like it. The way you built it.
You sure put a lot of detail into it. NICE..


----------



## Houndog (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice job...


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

Another eggsellent custom


----------

